# Brake Booster Output Rod End Broke Off?



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

I was having a problem with my brakes feeling very soft and eventually giving out all together. It ended up being the master cylinder that had lost one of its mounting screws and disconnected from the brake booster. I changed the master cylinder over the weekend and after bleeding the brakes last night, the brakes are still soft. While cleaning the garage I found a piece on the ground. The link goes to a photo album with pictures. My assumption is that it's the tip of the brake booster output rod. Since the master cylinder was angled on the booster, I guess the rod was pushing against an uneven area and snapped off. Please let me know if this seems right to you guys and if so, can I replace the output rod without replacing the brake booster?

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/jasonsed/album?.dir=/2e67


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

You're right. That is the tip of the output rod from the brake booster. I'm not sure about rebuilding the brake booster. I don't know of anywhere where you can buy just the output rod, and a new replacement booster for your car is less than $100 from EverythingNissan.com.

Sorry to hear that you're having problems. Good luck!


----------



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. Any thoughts on estimated time for the brake booster replacement? One guy at the dealer said three hours another said an hour. Considering how much has to be removed (Master cylinder, pedal, etc) and the brakes being re-bled, I'd lean towards three hours. Maybe they can do that stuff a hell of a lot faster than me though! I was quoted $83.50 for the brake booster and $89/hour labor.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

netsatwork said:


> Thanks for the reply. Any thoughts on estimated time for the brake booster replacement? One guy at the dealer said three hours another said an hour. Considering how much has to be removed (Master cylinder, pedal, etc) and the brakes being re-bled, I'd lean towards three hours. Maybe they can do that stuff a hell of a lot faster than me though! I was quoted $83.50 for the brake booster and $89/hour labor.


Ok, I just asked my roommate, a former mechanic. He estimates no more than an hour for brake booster replacement on a Sentra with a proficient mechanic (his personal estimate was 40 minutes max) with the right tools.


----------



## mdhimes (Feb 4, 2004)

*brake booster replacement*

I replaced the brake booster in my brothers sentra rally car and it took me about 2 - 2.5 hours including bleading and removing the new one from the parts car in snowy weather. It is a bit of a pain in the ass to get your hands up behind the steering colum, to get the little pin out, and also being careful not to screw the brake lines. The only tricky tool that I used was a set of bent needle nose pliers to get the pin/clip out to free the pedal. Really the hardest part about the job was reharnessing my yoga skills so I could actually see what I was doing. But if you don't wanna hassle with it and can afford to have a mechanic do it you might as well go that route.
good luck, 
matt




ReVerm said:


> Ok, I just asked my roommate, a former mechanic. He estimates no more than an hour for brake booster replacement on a Sentra with a proficient mechanic (his personal estimate was 40 minutes max) with the right tools.


----------



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

Interesting. I was going to do it myself, but I was reading in the Haynes manual that vacuum tools were required and they kind of skimmed over the directions suggesting that a mechanic do the work. If not, then I'd much rather do the job for $83.50. Any thoughts on if I should attempt it?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

netsatwork said:


> Interesting. I was going to do it myself, but I was reading in the Haynes manual that vacuum tools were required and they kind of skimmed over the directions suggesting that a mechanic do the work. If not, then I'd much rather do the job for $83.50. Any thoughts on if I should attempt it?


You need vaccum tools to adjust it. If you want more complete directions, check the FSM in the B14 section of the forums. It doesn't go into much depth (it's a bolt in replacement), but it will tell you exactly what you need.


----------

